# Repot me?



## Noah Arthur (Nov 20, 2019)

I got this Phrag. Calurum less than two months ago, and it seems to have grown enormously in that time... I'm thinking it's time to repot, right? Should I wait til it's done blooming?

See photo, w/TP for size comparison.


----------



## Noah Arthur (Nov 20, 2019)

This will be my first repotting experience... yikes, hope I don't kill it...


----------



## abax (Nov 20, 2019)

I wait until the blooms are gone to repot, however,
Phrags are pretty tough. You'll do fine. The TP
comparison is funny and informative.


----------



## Noah Arthur (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey guys! So the Calurum is almost done with blooming, just one last small flower hanging on. I'm going to repot as soon as it's done. What potting medium should I use?


----------



## abax (Dec 11, 2019)

What kind of bark or bark combo is it in now? It's
apparently doing well.
Try to duplicate the mix.


----------

